# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  ساعدوني ضروري..

## ورده السعاده

ممكن تساعدوني بدي اعمل شعار وما عم يزبط معي والمشكله ما عندي
وقت لازم بكرة اسلمهم .....الرجاء للي بيعرف يساعدني..

لكم كل الشكر..  :Smile:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شعار 

ولا أشعار

حددي موقفك 

وأنا جاهز لأي اشي

----------


## ورده السعاده

لا هما خمس اشعار بس كل واحد مختلف..

يسلمووو زيد للاهتمام ...  :Smile:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

جيتي للأشي اللي بحبه

ايش بدك احكيلي 

انا جاهز يا امونه

----------


## ورده السعاده

تسلم يا زيد ما بتقصر والله

اول شعار بخص مطعم للوجبات السريعه...

تاني شعار بخص مشتل لبيع الزهور...

تالت شعار بخص عمل الاكسسوارات...

رابع شعار بخص عمل المخللات...

خامس شعار بخص الزراعه...

لو لقيت اي صعوبه احكيلي 
وشكرا كتير رح اغلبك معي....  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

للمطعم >> يا بتلحق يا ما بتلحق  :5c9db8ce52: 
للزهور >> يتفتح لحالها  :SnipeR (29): 
الاكسسوارات >> غنوجة بتدلل  :Db465236ff: 
المخلالات >> حامض يا مخلل حرافي يا لفت  :SnipeR (51): 
الزراعة >> زريعة وحرث ومشاتيل عـ وزن "دردشة وتعليلة وسواليف"  :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## Sc®ipt

ما فهمت شو يعني شعار ؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

> للمطعم >> يا بتلحق يا ما بتلحق 
> للزهور >> يتفتح لحالها 
> الاكسسوارات >> غنوجة بتدلل 
> المخلالات >> حامض يا مخلل حرافي يا لفت 
> الزراعة >> زريعة وحرث ومشاتيل عـ وزن "دردشة وتعليلة وسواليف"



زمرده يا ريتها بتنحل بالكلام  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
بس انا بدي اياها صورة...

----------


## ورده السعاده

> ما فهمت شو يعني شعار ؟؟


يعني زي شعار ماكدونالز مثلا او اي شي تاني.. :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## ورده السعاده

ما في ناس عنده فكرة.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> يعني زي شعار ماكدونالز مثلا او اي شي تاني..


اهااااا
بس للأسف ما عندي فكرة  :7anoon:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]امونة الأمر هاد مش من اختصاصي للأسف
بس رح ادورلك على اشياء تقربلك الصورة ويمكن تستفيدي او لأ ..

شعار مطعم ممكن يكون مثلا متل هيك:




محل ورد ممكن يكون هيك



هلا بدورلك عالباقيات امونة تا نشوف شو بطلع معنا[/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

> اهااااا
> بس للأسف ما عندي فكرة



شكرا الك...خلص الله بعيني وادبر حالي...

----------


## ورده السعاده

> [align=center]امونة الأمر هاد مش من اختصاصي للأسف
> بس رح ادورلك على اشياء تقربلك الصورة ويمكن تستفيدي او لأ ..
> 
> شعار مطعم ممكن يكون مثلا متل هيك:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> محل ورد ممكن يكون هيك
> ...



تسلملي يا هدوئه 
هيك سهلت علي الموضوع شويه
غلبتك معي معلش.... :SnipeR (21):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]امونة بخصوص الزراعة يمكن هاد كويس وبتمحي الكتابه عنو: اذا ما عرفتي تنظفيه من الكتابه احكيلي وانا بنظفه

[/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

هاد كتير كويس...
 لا هدوئه ان شاء الله بعرف امحيها 
بكفي غلبتك معي كتير...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]امونه هاد كمان واحد بخص الزراعة وعلى الارجح زراعة البندورة  :Confused: 

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]له يا بنت الحلال هينا قاعدين محنا .. خليني اشوفلك كمان .. لا تبعدي خليك هون[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]مرحبا امونة بتمنى انو فكرتي تعجبك انا بحس انه الشعارات غالبا اكتر شي بناسبها هو ملفات الفيكتور و انا نئيتلك كمن ملف و ان شالله يعجبوكي 



اول شعار بخص مطعم للوجبات السريعه...



للتحميل 

http://adf.ly/60019/http://www.jz-ar...ex.php?id=2582

باسورد فك الضغط

www.bramjlive.com




تاني شعار بخص مشتل لبيع الزهور...



للتحميل 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/524595...__029.rar.html


تالت شعار بخص عمل الاكسسوارات...



للتحميل 

http://w14.easy-share.com/10819931.html





رابع شعار بخص عمل المخللات...

( هادي بصراحة ما لائيتلها 

بس في من صورة ما بعرف ازا ممكن يفيدوكي او لا 





خامس شعار بخص الزراعه...

هادي صور تعبيرية عن الزراعة 












و هاد رابط لموضوع 

http://www.sudanorphans.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5795

ازا بدك تختاري اي شي تاني غير يللي بحثتلك عنه 

و بتمنى اكون فهمت عليكي 

[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

الله يخليك يا رب شو زوووء

هيني هون وين بدي اروح...

----------


## ورده السعاده

هلا هدوله حبيبتي تسلميلي للأهتمام يا ئمر
بس انا مش راضي يفتح معي غير اخر رابط حطيتي....

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله يسعدك يا هدولة كفيتي ووفيتي

بالنسبة للمخللات بشوف فيكِ تختاري من تبعون الزراعة بنفعوا .. ما قصدرت هديل

وبتمنالك النجاح والتوفيق  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]

هاد مناسب لمحل مخللات

ويمكن هاد [/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلمووو كتير كتير يا هدوئه  :Eh S(17): 
والله غلبتك معي انت وهدوله
ان شاء الله يمشي الحال فيهم..
شكرا مرة تانيه يا حلووووين.. :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]الله يسعدك يا هدولة كفيتي ووفيتي
> 
> بالنسبة للمخللات بشوف فيكِ تختاري من تبعون الزراعة بنفعوا .. ما قصدرت هديل
> 
> وبتمنالك النجاح والتوفيق [/align]



تسلم يا هدوئة هاد واجبي

بعدين انا طالعة لصديقي موجبة ههههههههه
 :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

> يسلمووو كتير كتير يا هدوئه 
> والله غلبتك معي انت وهدوله
> ان شاء الله يمشي الحال فيهم..
> شكرا مرة تانيه يا حلووووين..



له له يا امون لا شكر عواجب حبيبتي
 :15 9 14[1]: 

انتي بتأمري و اي شي تاني احنا بالخدمة 
 :Si (34):  :Si (34):

----------


## ورده السعاده

> له له يا امون لا شكر عواجب حبيبتي
> 
> 
> انتي بتأمري و اي شي تاني احنا بالخدمة



ما يأمر عليكوا ظالم يا رب
تسلميلي يا حبي.. :SnipeR (21):

----------

